
Show HN: 4usxus.com – Vote on issues and compare your votes against your reps - bbrez1
https://4usxus.com
======
bbrez1
Would love to hear your feedback about the site. Thanks

~~~
J_Darnley
> margin-left: 25%; width: 41.6667%

Real good use of space! At least you show something without JS.

